# Just walk away, Flint, walk away..... Major fin rot problem on a fancy goldfish.



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I am almost positive I am setting my 75 up as a goldfish tank at this point. I am taking another break from scraping silicone out of it and decided to get on CL and see what is new in the pet section. Well, there was a fish. This isn't common on my town's CL so I clicked the link to investigate. It is a small Ryukin with such bad fin rot, I fear for it's life. Of course I messaged the owner and agreed to pay the $10 for this fish and $5 a week thereafter while my tank is set up and cycled, completely taking over the responsibility of cleaning its 10 gallon tank. I must be crazy to go over to a strangers house and care for their fish let alone pay this much for a fish that may or may not live. I will be attempting a 2 week cycle on my 10 gallon starting most likely today so, since the fish is already in a 10 gallon, I may be able to bring it home and put it in mine if this cycle works. 

This fish has almost no tail whatsoever. The rest of its fins are fine, however, which I find a bit odd. It probably has about 1/4th of the amount of tail it should have. The main rays are still in tact but they look severely burned. This is not something I would normally suggest, but, I have some surgical grade blades.. Is it possible that removing the tail completely will keep this fish alive? 

If it comes down to removal, what should I use to prevent secondary infections from the open wound? I don't have any photos, I cracked the back of my phone and I don't own a camera so I can't help much there. I did a 95% WC with Prime while I was at the guys house because the tank was so nasty and cloudy you could hardly see the fish. 

Due to the fact that this fish is still swimming and begging for food, I would prefer not to cull it. I think this little guy can pull through! At this rate, he may be the ONLY fish going in the 75! Wouldn't he like that! 

Advice is greatly appreciated.
Flint


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I am filling this out to the best of my ability. As stated, this fish was not in my care until today.

1. Size of tank? 10 Gallons

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? Unsure, should be 0.
b. Nitrite? Unsure, should be 0.
c. Nitrate? Unsure, should be 0.
d. pH, KH and GH? Unsure
e. Test kit? API Master

3. Temperature? Unsure, should be around 75.

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? Freshwater.

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Three months according to the owner.

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 1 small goldfish. 3 months.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? No.
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel.
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? No.

9. a. Filtration? None.
b. Heater? No.

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? None.
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Yes, almost all day.

11. a. Water change schedule? Non-existent until today.
b. Volume of water changed? 95%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap.
d. Water conditioner used? Seachem Prime.
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Today.

12. Foods? A soda cap full of flakes.
How often are they fed? Twice a week.

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? No tail.
b. Appearance of poop? Unknown.
c. Appearance of gills? Red.

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No.
b. What meds were used? None.

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. Unable for the time being.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok well you're frightening me to begin with..you're going over
to a strangers house :shock:
why are you not just collecting it ??
sounds like ammonia burn too,the poor thing.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

willow said:


> ok well you're frightening me to begin with..you're going over
> to a strangers house :shock:
> why are you not just collecting it ??
> sounds like ammonia burn too,the poor thing.


I bring a big male friend with me, don't worry! 

I can't bring it home because my 10 gallon has three mollies in it and is cycling with TSS (just started today) and cannot be disturbed for two weeks. My 75 is being resealed, my 2.5 gallon has a betta and live plants and the only other tank I have is a 1 gallon bowl, no heater or filter. His current tank is not filtered or heated and will be getting 80% changes daily, do you think this is an option? I am not worried about WCs, I will do whatever is necessary for him. 100% daily on a 1 gallon isn't an issue. I could even do 150% a day if need be. The tank wouldn't go below 65F unheated.

I cannot find any information regarding amputation. I honestly don't think he will make it if he keeps his tail with how progressed the tail rot is. I need some major advice. Are there any MEGA strength medications I could try? What would I need as an antibiotic if I did have to remove it? Or is clean water better in this case?

Saving fish is so stressful.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well first off, as you most likely know, the aquarium isn't large enough for a goldfish. Secondly,almost everyone is under the misconception that goldfish make good beginner fish they do not.
And the third point is why, Why take on a project like this?

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

rickey said:


> Well first off, as you most likely know, the aquarium isn't large enough for a goldfish. Secondly,almost everyone is under the misconception that goldfish make good beginner fish they do not.
> And the third point is why, Why take on a project like this?
> 
> R


As I stated before, if the little guy makes it through, he may be the only inhabitant of the 75 gallon I am resealing. 

I am aware that this is why they have this fish. The tank is out in the garage (where it has been since it "got dirty" after about a month of them having it.)

I don't get to leave the house much due to ailments and I like to do what I can to help. I'd rather do what I can and have the fish die than it die of ammonia poisoning or worse. He has a fighting chance with me.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

As for MEGA meds in goldfish, Baytril injectable (Enrofloxacin) 
By the way I'll help all I can

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

rickey said:


> As for MEGA meds in goldfish, Baytril injectable (Enrofloxacin)
> By the way I'll help all I can
> 
> R


Does this require a vet to obtain? 

Should I bring him home and keep him in the bowl I have while my 10 gallon cycles or should I leave him there for the two weeks and just go over and do water changes?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

If it was me I would use a large plastic tub to QT, if you have filter and heater 
Do very large daily water changes, if s/he is going to have a chance he'll need perfect water conditions, I never add salt but in this case I would probably do a .03% solution(1 Tablespoon per 10 gallons) Enrofloxacin can be found but it's hard best place is from the Petsmart vet. There are other more ez-er to get antibiotics Maracyn and Maracyn II, Kanacyn, Acriflavine. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I could put her in a large plastic tote I have but I cannot put a filter on it and the only other heater I have is 300watts. Will that 
Work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Larger plastic tote a 300 watts heater and daily water is better than what she has now. You will have to stay ahead of the water.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not clear, though. Is that okay? Probably around 25 gallons. The heater is probably going to make it too warm for her. I'll fill it and see what it does overnight without a heater and my thermometer in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It's fine, The heater will shut off at a preset point (temperature) regardless if it's a 100 watts or 300 watts heater, the only time wattage come in to play is with the difference between ambient room temperature and aquarium temperature. It take's more wattage to rise a tank by say 40*F than to rise one 10*F but in either case XX*F would be the shut off point. 
I hope I didn't make that to confusing.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

No, I understand. I forgot I have a 20 gallon sitting on the porch. I can put my extra filter or one of my new Emperor 400s on it. I can change the flow on the emperor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

That would works on a temporary basis. This fish is going to need a much larger home one day. You get him set up, we'll work through the problem. I just hope he not to far gone to help.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

These small tanks are ONLY temporary. He will be going in my 75 gallon should he pull through. It'll be set up in two-three weeks then it just has to cycle. He should be doing better at that point and not risk contaminating my 75. Maybe someday he can have goldfish friends but for now, he's alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think its really great that you're saving this fish. I love fish as much as anybody, and love to hear about people like you wh go above and beyond to help fish. Thank you. 
Rickey knows EVERTHING about goldfish, you're in the best hands possible! Have you seen his fish houses? Yeah, that's houses, with an "s". He has more than one fish house. Check out his pics and videos ,they are really cool!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

we're all rooting for goldie :-D


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I managed to get my 20 gallon (I need to measure, maybe 29) in the stand of the 75 so my hubby won't freak out that there's another "huge" tank in the kitchen. I'll leave the doors on the stand open for light for him or her. I figure the poor thing will like muted light better right now anyways. I'm going to run the filter with no sponge, just carbon because not only did I throw it in the 10 gallon for seed media for the 75 but the tank won't cycle with large daily WCs anyways. 

I also have the heater in there but I have a question; why am I heating a Goldie tank? I've kept them before and never heated. My kitchen stays warmish (room temp water is 73F) because the heater in my 10 gallon is finicky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

If the aquarium stays low 70s your fine, really just want the temperature to be stable is all. and a little on the cool side to slow the growth of any bacteria.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm picking her up today or tomorrow. My friend is sick. /: but tomorrow is definite if we don't go today. I'm so worried about the poor thing. I'm gonna go ahead and call it a he for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Just keep in mind that your taking him out of an aquraium where water conditions are most likely horrible, so just be careful to acclimate him to new home (water). His present home is most likely low pH, and low kH, so shock is a real possibility.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Water should be okay in his tank I did such a large WC yesterday he was on his side in the tank. But I will be slow to acclimate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow.
xx


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

this is a big undertaking.... there are people out there that wouldn't go through this for a mamal.. best wishes for the fishes speedy recovery...and good luck to you as we applaude your effort..:-D


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Ricky, quick question, just out of curiosity, but why wouldn't he be fine in a 20 gallon permanently? That is the recommended tank size for a single fancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Not my recommended tank size

20 gallons for the first fish
10 gallons for each additional fish
4' min tank length 

I know people get away with less
And my recommendations are generous 
A single fish in a 20 gallon you could get away with for a period of time but










and he is only 2 years old.
I sold a 4 year old this passed fall that was 10 3/4"

R


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Bah, i didnt want this to be the end. Update us on this fishy please!!!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope my little man gets that big! I'm just getting out of the hospital, trying to convince my friend to take me to change his water or pick him up. I didn't get to yesterday. I'm stressing about him. ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

No stress!
R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Is fin rot contagious? If it's not I'll see if I can't scrape the rest of the silicone off the 75 today and I'll reseal it tomorrow. It has to sit for 2 weeks after I do that because we live in a very humid place but I can dump three bottles of TSS in and hook up the two Emperor 400s for him and he can go in there in 2-3 weeks if it's not. I just don't want to contaminate my brand new filters and tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Not really it bacterial in nature, but has more to do with water quality and stress.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay. Maybe he'll go in the 75 sooner, then. Even if he ends up tailless can he have tankmates? I'm going to teach him to hand-feed to make sure he eats regardless of tankmates or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I guess that come down to how disabled he is. I have seen goldfish that were blind or had swim bladder problems that got along fine as long as you made sure they got their fair share of the food. Most of the time that what happen to a disabled fish they starve to death. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I won't be getting them until the tank is cycled, he's okay and I'm sure he can have tankmates but where is a good place to get quality fish without spending a fortune?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I have two sells a year one in the spring and one in the fall. I got goldfish if your looking for pet grade goldfish, I can fix you up pretty cheap. I put out a DVD catalog before each sell so you can see what you are really getting (30 to 60 second chips no stock photos). Since I can only grow out a limited number of fish a lot of these would be culls. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm looking for pet grade but good genetics so I don't have to be worried about what I'm getting health-wise like I would at Petsmart or Petco. Let me know when you're coming up on the spring sell. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Generally around the month of March depending on what the weather does. The fish I held over the winter have to be thinned to make room for coming years spawns so generally I have a pretty good idea what the fish is going to look like.
They are all from really good stock (I spend a ton of money on breeding stock). Much better than what you will see in the box stores. PM me and I'll send you a zip file of last catalog 

R


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hows things ?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Well as far as I know. My friend has been going over and doing the WCs for me because I'm on bedrest. I may be able to bring him home at the end of this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww get well soon.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

His water hasn't been changed since Saturday. Hopefully all is well when we go get him today. I'm glad to have him come home finally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

On my way home with a fish. I'm assuming my fighter died and they replaced him so I wouldn't notice because otherwise he has magically re-grown his fins and the burns have gone away since I saw him last.... This isn't the same fish I've been fighting to save.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I walked in to find my 10 gallon spewing water onto the floor. I quickly got the water line below the leak and threw towels onto the floor. I started filling up the 20 gallon for Daiquiri (the goldfish) and guess what doesn't hold water. So poor Daiquiri has been reduced to a 1 gallon bowl until I can get more silicone to reseal the tanks. I stole a Java Fern from my betta tank to put in with her to help with water but she will be getting 150-200% WC a day now. She seems to be enjoying the bowl, regardless of the huge elephant decoration that's siliconed in taking up a lot of swimming room. I wouldn't have taken her home if I knew she would have to go in this bowl. 

Ricky, at night the temp in our room (the only place the bowl can go) drops to about 65F, will she be okay? It's 75 in here during the day. I don't have any heaters small enough for the bowl and my husband just worked a 25 hour week so she's kinda stuck heaterless. /:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Get yourself a cheap rubber maid tub... a 30 gallon one will work in a pinch until you can fix the tank...
that water temp shouldn't bother the goldie..mine live outside all winter under the ice...


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

We can't get a tub right now. We have one but upon inspecting it, there's a crack in one of the corners. /: I'm glad the temp won't bother her. She's very active and looks healthy other than a white spot on her tail but it looks like an imperfection rather than a disease. My husband won't let me name her Daiquiri (I'm 7 months pregnant and DYING for one) so he insisted he name her. (Oh dear) I have to say, when I get a tank fixed in going to miss her being on my nightstand. She's so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Flint said:


> We can't get a tub right now. We have one but upon inspecting it, there's a crack in one of the corners. /: I'm glad the temp won't bother her. She's very active and looks healthy other than a white spot on her tail but it looks like an imperfection rather than a disease. My husband won't let me name her Daiquiri (I'm 7 months pregnant and DYING for one) so he insisted he name her. (Oh dear) I have to say, when I get a tank fixed in going to miss her being on my nightstand. She's so cute!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 as a fathrer of 4 I speak from experience...tell your husband that because you are carrying his child.. he should give you what you want ... so if you can't have the real thing(Daiquiri).. at least let you name the fish:lol:

I learned a long....long time ago.. pregneant women are NOT to be triffled with!

glad you have a plan for the fish... did the original owners "fess up" yet to what really transpired?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't even have one after she's born because we're feeding naturally. 

The fish keeps swimming around, sifting the sand and such, then she will sit on the bottom or the plant and not move for 5 minutes or so. Then she's back up swimming again. I know it's not water quality, she's been in the bowl for an hour. Could it be oxygen issues? Should I put her in with the mollies living in the 10 gallon? I'm not worried about the mollies, they are being used to cycle. There is at least a filter on the 10 gallon and about 5-6 gallons of water in it after the spill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I went ahead and moved her to the ten gallon. She started to stop breathing for way too long periods. I'm working on reselling the 20 right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

She's in the 20 now. The "leak" was water my friend spilled. -rolls eyes- never trust someone else to do your work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Jon decided on the name Ponyo. It could be way worse so I decided to let him lol. I can deal with Ponyo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Glad everything is working itself out.
Stop stressing everything going to be fine.
R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I guess the people brought the original fish back into the house for their other fish tank and put Ponyo in the garage tank. I'm trying to talk them into letting me bring the original boy home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Ponyo is still alive and well this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wonderfull !!!! i'm pleased he's doing ok. :-D


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm happy the original Goldie is still alive. I had no idea they had a tank in the house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

doesn't seem they are keen to share what they have !


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I pretty sure they thought they were doing a good thing, by giving you a healthy fish, even if they did miss the point altogether. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They have a seriously impaired goldfish in a tank in the house probably with fish that aren't compatible with it. I'm trying to get a stocking list out of them and a tank size so maybe I can talk them into trading Ponyo for the damaged fish at least. I won't do it and I'll find another way if the tank is too small or has serious compatibility issues, however.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I missed your post, Ricky. I think it was more along the lines of their daughter liked that fish better that week. /:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flint said:


> They have a seriously impaired goldfish in a tank in the house probably with fish that aren't compatible with it. I'm trying to get a stocking list out of them and a tank size so maybe I can talk them into trading Ponyo for the damaged fish at least. I won't do it and I'll find another way if the tank is too small or has serious compatibility issues, however.


Well you know there's not a bigger Goldfish advocate that myself, And why people do what they do is a mystery to me at times. This is the reason I have a "do not sell list" and at least try to get a good feel for for the buyer before I become a seller. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww, I passed a test?? Haha, that made my day. I love knowing I'm doing the right thing.  They have a 29 gallon tank with a bristlenose and 2 gold dojo loaches. What would you suggest? Is it okay to trade for the hurt fish or do you think she would end up in deplorable conditions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flint said:


> Aww, I passed a test?? Haha, that made my day. I love knowing I'm doing the right thing.  They have a 29 gallon tank with a bristlenose and 2 gold dojo loaches. What would you suggest? Is it okay to trade for the hurt fish or do you think she would end up in deplorable conditions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You maybe ok, Dojo loaches are one of the few suitable tankmates with goldie.The pleco really not suited for a goldie tank but people do it with the Bristlenose pleco. but the aquarium is to small for even rhe Dojo loaches they are slow grower but need a larger aquarium in the long run. You see anywhere from 30 to 50 gallon recommended for the Dojos. 





R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm really worried that fish won't make it if I don't, but I'm worried Ponyo will be brought to the same conditions if I do.... Advice?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well from what I understand/know of the situation both fish would probably be better off in your hands. The thing is, I don't know these people so I'm not qualified to give you advice. I would try to talk them out of both goldfish their setup would be better off and the goldies would be better off

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I talked them out of the other fish and I just got home with her. She's in the 20 with Ponyo who seems very happy to have a friend. I'll see if I can't steal the hubby's phone tomorrow to take a few pics.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, well, upon waking up, Ponyo is no longer with us. I don't know what happened, she was happy and eating last night. /: 

The fin rot girl is doing as well as she can be right now. The water is perfect with 0s accross the board. (she's only an inch, inch and a half long) I know I have seen goldfish slings, but I wonder if there are any sites that show you how to make them. I really with theGAB hadn't been taken down. /:


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flint said:


> Okay, well, upon waking up, Ponyo is no longer with us. I don't know what happened, she was happy and eating last night. /:
> 
> The fin rot girl is doing as well as she can be right now. The water is perfect with 0s accross the board. (she's only an inch, inch and a half long) I know I have seen goldfish slings, but I wonder if there are any sites that show you how to make them. I really with theGAB hadn't been taken down. /:



Dataguru died a few months ago so GAB is no more most member went to Koko, I came here

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They had wonderful articles, I would think they would at least leave that portion up. I've heard bad things about Kokos.. Any idea why Ponyo died? She was acting fine last night and I woke up to a dead fish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flint said:


> They had wonderful articles, I would think they would at least leave that portion up. I've heard bad things about Kokos.. Any idea why Ponyo died? She was acting fine last night and I woke up to a dead fish.


I would be guessing. Look parasites, Piscinoodinium, Gill and Body Flukes, but I would suspect maybe accumulation problems.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I didn't see anything wrong with her physically. As far as it being an acclimation problem, that would show up three days after being introduced to this tank? The one that I picked up first died, not the one with fin rot I brought home yesterday.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

You didn't get a big swing in temperature?
R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

No, it stayed consistent.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Not any thing you did. We just don't know the history of these fish, which can make it hard.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, I'll try to get some pics of the fin rot girl up in an hour or so.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are some photos of my girl. I hate to say it, but it looks like her fin is receding further. /:

















The final few photos are to show the gill cover that seems to be curling? It's transparent. Both sides are doing it but the left side is much easier to see.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

We can save that, really not as bad as I expected, more concerned with the damaged Pertoral fin than the Caudal. Get together some hydrogen peroxide, iodine, triple antibiotic cream and some cotton swabs. Rest her today. swab her tomorrow.

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

She doesn't have a damaged pectoral?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Didn't see a left side pectoral but that's good

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's just how she was swimming. Any idea on her curled gill plates and why her tail is receding?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I would really suspect gill flukes. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

How can I check for those?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't without a microscope but I have never seen an import or very many pet store Goldies that didn't have them to some extent. 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

How do I go about treating for those? Or do they not harm the fish? I'm sorry for all of these silly questions, I haven't dealt with many issues in my years of fish keeping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flint said:


> How do I go about treating for those? Or do they not harm the fish? I'm sorry for all of these silly questions, I haven't dealt with many issues in my years of fish keeping.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No they need to go. It kind of like you having the common cold. The cold won't kill but it lower your ability to fight off other infections. So you get pneumonia and died well the cold didn't kill you but it played a role. The very first thing I do with every new goldie while they are in QT is a fluke treatment I don't even do a scrap to look for Flukes anymore be cause 99% time you will find some number of skiin or gill flukes present. we fix all in one shot 

Do a 1 part Hydrogen peroxide to 9 parts water for 10 seconds as a dip
Then as soon a he comes out of the dip use a cotton swab and iodine to clean the edge of the rotting fin then cover it with neosporin. Work quick to minimize his time out of the water and try not to handle him with the net more that you need to, use your hands as much as possible. repeat in 4 Days. This will kill the Flukes and the fin rot 

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't have iodine but I have A&D will that work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flint said:


> I don't have iodine but I have A&D will that work?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have the foggiest idea what A&D is
A&D as in diaper rash?

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's just like neosporin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Coming along for the post. Hope your fish gets well. Why not treat with AQ salt for the tail? I would not put A&D on a fish.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

AQ salt isn't good to use on FW unless it's a last result in my opinion. It's always done more harm than good for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I find the baths work well. I keep fancies also.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> Coming along for the post. Hope your fish gets well. Why not treat with AQ salt for the tail? I would not put A&D on a fish.


Keepers fall into two camps salt and no salt, I'm pretty anti salt myself in most case.
I think it one of the biggest myths in the hobby



Flint said:


> It's just like neosporin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any triple antibiotics product containing bacitracin, neomycin, and polymyxin B, store brand or name brand. I don't known what is in A&D so can't make that call

R


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Active Ingredients -

Lanolin 15.5%
Petrolatum 53.4%

Inactive Ingredients -

Cod Liver Oil (contails vitamin A & vitamin D)
Fragrance
Light Mineral Oil
Microcrystalline Wax
Paraffin


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll pick up a triple antibiotic when we go grocery shopping on Wednesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Wax and oil can not be good for a fish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Not what you need 

Lanolin is the waxy oil from sheeps wool that makes them waterproof
Petrolatum is a oil based moisturizer



Most any drug store has a store brand the most common name brand is Neosporin 
Triple Antibiotic Ointment with the Active ingredients
Bacitracin zinc, Neomycin sulfate, Polymyxin B sulfate 

Rick


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

This has been a very informative and interesting thread... thank you Rickey for your great advise on medicating this fish..


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Everything has been going great until an hour ago. My baby is now very bloated and swimming upside down at the top of the water. Is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

She spent the night in a Tupperware and I woke up to big floaty poop and a right-side up fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## penguinlover (Jan 12, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

